# Oh no, Fiona caught a bunny



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Being disguised as one of them, she was able to sneak right up behind it.










It only struggled for a moment...










But soon succumbed to its fate.










Happy Easter everyone :wavey:


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute. Love the ears!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

omg for a second I thought that was alive lol...cute! =)


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL!!! I love everything FIONA and got so excited when I saw you posted pictures!!
In that first pic, she looks positively regal. 

She is beautiful ... and makes a lovely Easter-doggie 

Happy Easter to you both!! Are you going to wear the ears too Steve? 

Kim

PS - so happy that your photos are back!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is the prettiest easter bunny I've ever seen.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

VERY cute!! Love the pics!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Gosh...Fiona looks so elegant in that first pic! How lovely!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you brought a much needed smile to my face!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fiona is a master of disguise. I didn't even recognize her til you pointed her out. :


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ooooh....noooo...not the Easter Bunny!!!! Fiona is a beautiful Easter Bunny in disguise! She is beautiful and sure loves that bunny! Thank you for the smiles!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. What cute pictures. It was just what I needed today. 
Adorable. Thanks for sharing. Happy Easter.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

What a cute picture! Fiona looks deadly!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

She is just BEAUTIFUL. What a great set of pictures..... Happy Easter to you and Fiona!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Fiona is beautiful...love the bunnies. Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie!!!! Happy Easter to you all too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I almost didn't click on this thread for fear of what I might find - great surprise instead. She looks so pretty!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

that was great! thanks for the pics : ) Fiona is a cutie


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve, Fiona is just beautiful! I love her smile in the last picture. Happy Easter Steve and Fiona!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How clever of her to devise a disguise for catching bunnies. She's beautiful in any outfit. Happy Easter to you both and your family.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for the smiles and photos of your lovely girl. Fiona is beautiful and as Penny's Mom wrote it was very clever of her to disguise herself as a bunny! Happy Easter!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Omgomgomg. Too cute! I also never noticed how much Fiona looks like a female Mojo! If I catch him on here later I'll know what thread he's checking out.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Fiona, you're beautiful in your bunny ears! Happy Easter to you and your Dad!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That's Great!!! So cute!! Happy Easter


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is funny! You had me there for a minute, then I scrolled down and laughed so hard!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Isn't she the cutest, now is that her present, from the easter bunny?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fiona is a beautiful Easter Bunny, great pictures.

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fiona is a master at disguise!
Bunnies don't have a chance with her.
She is a beauty.
Happy Easter!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - great pictures of your beauty & it looks like your snow has melted!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's so pretty! Thanks for sharing the pics. Happy Easter.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Fiona you pulled it off beautifully... HAPPY EASTER TO YOU TOO!!!!!::


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Isn't she the cutest, now is that her present, from the easter bunny?


They were sent to Fiona from a forum angel. Thank you forum angel :wavey:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How nice, she is a darling girl, you have there.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Her bunny looks a lot better than the bunny Filly caught! Very cute pics, she is so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Her bunny looks a lot better than the bunny Filly caught! Very cute pics, she is so cute! Thanks for sharing!


Oh my, the bunnies will go extinct at this rate Fiona does the same prance as Filly does (I saw your vid) I find it adorable


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've never seen a live bunny in our neighborhood probably because the coyotes are so good at hunting them. Poor Toby did see a bunny in a suburb. We just left a swimming event at a public pool and he went up a sloping hill at the pool entrance to poop that lovely watery stuff out. I was bending to scoop and he spotted a bunny about a foot ahead and took off. I almost ended up in the poop pile literally.:doh::uhoh: DH was laughing so hard, as was the police officer watching the whole thing. This suburb has a strict poopy scooping ordinance so I almost ended up taking out the asian jasmine to get all that stuff out, because it sunk of course! DH got the lovely job of cleaning off the tail and butt feathers before loading him into the car for the drive home. :yuck:

Sir Tobyness is getting his favorite bunny food, carrots, this Easter, though I'm sure Toby would love to share with his favorite Easter bunny named Fiona!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Funny story . Carrots sound good but steak, fish (and of course fresh bunny) would gain you more points with Miss Fiona Toby :


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh Fiona,you sneaky little girl!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Fiona, you are just too cute for words !!!:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

That's too cute. Happy Easter!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How cute! A golden in rabbit's clothing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fiona*

Fiona 

You make a GORGEOUS BUNNY!!!


----------

